# Journée nationale des Assistantes Maternelles



## AssMatNET (19 Novembre 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


Le 19 Novembre c'est la Journée Nationale des Assistantes Maternelles : l'occasion de mettre en avant le métier d'assistante maternelle, indispensable au bon fonctionnement de notre société.

Pour vous, quelle est LA plus grande qualité que doit avoir une assmat ? 

Passez une excellente journée et un bon week-end


----------



## Orlhad (19 Novembre 2022)

Ouais, bonne fête à nous 😄 !

La plus grande qualité ? La zenitude bien sur ! 🤪


----------



## Titine15 (19 Novembre 2022)

La patience
Bonne journée


----------



## lilia63 (19 Novembre 2022)

Bonne fête à nous!! Bon week-end bise


----------



## liline17 (19 Novembre 2022)

de la bienveillance, envers ses accueillis, leurs parents, et elle même.
ne pas juger trop vite et être indulgente envers soi même.


----------



## Ariv42 (19 Novembre 2022)

Les RPE du coin organise une journée pour nous et pour les enfants


----------



## RBK81 (19 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'hésite un peu à vous souhaiter une bonne fête mes chères collègues, car aujourd'hui c'est également "la journée mondiale des Toilettes" oui oui vous avez bien lu et je ne sais pas tirer comme conclusion de ces 2 fêtes simultanées 🤔..... je vous laisse à vos conclusions 😂🤣
Plus sérieusement je pense qu'en tant que AM une des qualités à avoir c'est "l'adaptabilité" pour les Loulous qui sont Tous différents mais aussi les PE.
Belle journée à Tous


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Novembre 2022)

De la PATIENCE avec les petits mais surtout avec certains PE (pas tous heureusement !) ...


----------



## Nany88 (19 Novembre 2022)

Bnjr les filles 
PATIENCE ET EMPATHIE 🌺


----------



## Petuche (19 Novembre 2022)

Être patient calme mais aussi attentionné et ''câlin''...


----------



## Griselda (19 Novembre 2022)

Patience et communication, bienveillance envers les enfants et leurs Familles


----------



## Isa78 (19 Novembre 2022)

Patience, bienveillance et communication tel est notre credo


----------

